#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  7 New Marketing Opportunities on Facebook and Twitter

## Bhavya

Social media marketers are always watch out for new opportunities to grow their business through social media platforms. So, here are the seven new marketing opportunities on Facebook and Twitter.

*Facebook* 

1. Customized News Feed Priority in Facebook
2. Narrow the Scope of Your Audience for Facebook Ads
3. “Call Now” Feature on Facebook Ads
4. Facebook Cover Image CTA

*Twitter*

1. Twitter Spaces
2. Twitter Fleets
3. Clubhouse

----------

